# Fast Wheels opinion



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I looked at those But those won't fit on me Mustang !

The 1 in the middle !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Middle has my vote.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

trevor_geiger said:


> Middle has my vote.


I second that motion


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm diggin the middle ones also!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I love the rennens! Im going with them in silver for my black cruze.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the wheels on the left


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Middle!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I have had the middle ones for 3 years now. Love them


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely middle!


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

Middle one.. definitely.. I've got the same Cruze but in blue and am going with these in the spring.. Just have to source out the best pricing as I'm going with 18"s


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks, Still not sure but definitely got me thinking middle, that and an Kia optima driver I work with is getting them, just not sure about matching wheels...


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Cruzncannada said:


> Hi there,
> Have a 15' 1LT silver Cruze and am putting aft. Mrkt fast wheels (work at a dealer best prices) wanted some opinions.
> 
> All are 17' as my cars a lease and when it goes back there going on my gfs 14' Cruze.
> ...


I've had both sets in 5x105, my cars were the guinea pigs for fitment, My Sonic had the Hayaku's in Orange 17x7 et42 (winter) Gunmetal in custom size 17x8 et35 summer, Also had the first set of black Rennens also custom sized 17x8.5 et35, Now on my Cruze I have 18x9 et30's made this past summer..I've had over 15 sets of Fast wheels and no compliants. I'm 20 mins from the warehouse so it makes it a lot easier to try different options. I'm selling my 18" Rennens if your interested, they were used 3 months and have 235/40/18 rubber on them also 3 months old, they are Hyper Silver and with the 9" et30 they are concave


----------

